# VPN Verbindung MD741-1 zur Fritzbox ?



## Hesse (19 September 2021)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist mit einen Siemens MD741-1
Eine VPN Verbindung zur Fritzbox (7590) herzustellen.

Datengeschwindigkeit ist zweitranig g2 GSM oder EGSM würde genügen.
Ich hatte es mal probiert hat aber nicht geklappt die Karte bekommt aber auch keine öffentliche IP da im o2 Netzt.
Müsste erst eine andere besorgen.
Wäre aber schön wenn mir einer betätigen könnte ob das überhaupt funktioniert
Danke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 September 2021)

Hesse schrieb:


> Datengeschwindigkeit ist zweitranig g2 GSM oder EGSM würde genügen.
> Ich hatte es mal probiert hat aber nicht geklappt die Karte bekommt aber auch keine öffentliche IP da im o2 Netzt.
> Müsste erst eine andere besorgen.
> Wäre aber schön wenn mir einer betätigen könnte ob das überhaupt funktioniert
> Danke


Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass die Provider 2G weiterbetreiben wollen, im Gegensatz zu 3G. Aus dieser sicht sollte 2G passen.

Zu prüfen wäre, ob das MD741-1 einen VPN-Client mitbringt, der mit der Fritzbos bzw. mit den VPN-Portal von AVM kompatibel ist.

MD741-1 ist ja schon ein wenig betagt. Je nach dem, was Deine Zeit kostet, bist Du ggf. mit akuteller Aussattung günstiger.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 September 2021)

Üblicherweise baut das MD741-1 die VPN Verbindung zu deiner Fritzbox auf, darum muss diese entweder unter einer statischen IP oder über einen per DNS auflösbaren Namen erreichbar sein. Statische IP macht hier einiges einfacher.

Das MD741-1 unterstützt IPSec VPN, was auch die Fritzbox unterstützt. Du kannst in der Fritzbox aber nicht die Standard-VPN Verbindung verwenden, weil diese als PSK+XAUTH eingerichtet wird, was das MD741-1 nicht unterstützt. Angeblich soll es aber Wege geben über einen Textimport eine VPN Verbindung auch mit anderen Parametern anzulegen.

Was bei so alten Geräten beachtet werden muss, ist dass bei neueren Gegenstellen mittlerweile als unsicher erkannt Optionen deaktiviert wurden, z.B. MD5 als Hashverfahren. Aber so wie ich gelesen habe, unterstützt das MD741-1 auch SHA1.

Also 100%ig garantieren dass es funktioniert würde ich nicht, aber so auf den ersten Blick sehe ich nichts was degegen spricht. Das Problem ist bei einem Gerät wie der Fritzbox, dass viele Parameter der VPN Verbindung versteckt oder unter anderem Namen aufgeführt werden, und bei dem Siemens Gerät musst du alles im Detail einstellen. Also etwas Wissen wie ein IPsec VPN grundsätzlich funktioniert, ist meiner Meinung nach notwendig, sonst kommst du nicht weit.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 September 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Üblicherweise baut das MD741-1 die VPN Verbindung zu deiner Fritzbox auf, darum muss diese entweder unter einer statischen IP oder über einen per DNS auflösbaren Namen erreichbar sein. Statische IP macht hier einiges einfacher.


@Hesse ... deswegen benötigt Dein Karte bzw. Dein 741 keine öffentliche IP-Adresse. Die "telefoniert nur raus" – muss aber selber nicht erreichbar sein.


----------



## Hesse (21 September 2021)

Danke euch beiden für die Antworten.

Ich wollte bei erstellung des Themas nicht gleich so weit ausholen aber gern erkläre ich etwa mehr.

Es ist eine Privatsache, normal mach ich mehr mit der S7-1200 und bin nicht so der Logo! Freund.

Mein Sohn hat aber jetzt eine recht schöne Logo! Steuerung für das Hühnerhaus auf dem Gartengrundstück gebaut.

Da kam mir der Gedanke, ich könnt die bei mir vorhandenen Siemens MD741-1 dafür verwenden das er auf die Webseite der Logo von zuhause zugreifen könnte.

Die Zeit Kostet in dem Fall zwar nix, aber wertvoll ist Zeit immer und eine Lebenswerk soll es auch nicht werden.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Du kannst in der Fritzbox aber nicht die Standard-VPN Verbindung verwenden, weil diese als PSK+XAUTH eingerichtet wird, was das MD741-1 nicht unterstützt. Angeblich soll es aber Wege geben über einen Textimport eine VPN Verbindung auch mit anderen Parametern anzulegen.


Genau bis dahin bin ich gekommen und dann fehlen mir auf einer Seite die „Eingabefenster“

Hast du zu dem Textimport direkt noch weitere Infos …. Bzw. wissen?

Sonst ist dies wohl mein nächstes Googlefutter ….




Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> deswegen benötigt Dein Karte bzw. Dein 741 keine öffentliche IP-Adresse. Die "telefoniert nur raus" – muss aber selber nicht erreichbar sein.


Vielleicht doch …andere Gedanke, wenn der MD741 nicht es mit der Fritzbox reden will :

Mit dem Handy eine VPN Verbindung zum Md741 aufmachen ….

Dafür braucht es aber dann eine öffentliche IP

Dazu braucht es aber auch wieder ... +XAUTH ….


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 September 2021)

Hesse schrieb:


> Hast du zu dem Textimport direkt noch weitere Infos …. Bzw. wissen?



Ich hatte beim googlen nur dieses für die 7490 gefunden:






						VPN mit Shrewsoft und Fritzbox ohne Passwort-Eingabe
					

Andre Hotzler




					www.andrehotzler.de


----------



## Hesse (21 September 2021)

Es gibt eine Programm von AVM zum erstellen der_ VPN Konfigurationsdate_ :



> FRITZ!Box-Fernzugang einrichten​_Version 01.03.00 vom 05.12.2011_
> _Windows 10/8/7/Vista/XP/2000_
> Das Programm FRITZ!Box-Fernzugang einrichten ist ein Assistent zum Erstellen der Konfigurationsdateien für Ihre VPN-Verbindungen.


auf ;

https://avm.de/service/vpn/uebersicht

mal sehen ob ich damit weiter komme

EDIT / Update :

Ok, soweit schon mal gut …
Das Programm erstellt zwei **VPN**.cfg Dateien
Eine für die Fritzbox und eine für den Client

Jetzt muss wohl „NUR“ die für die Fritzbox so editiert werden das +XAUTH raus kommt
dazu sollte jetzt dein „Fund“ bei andre hotzler hilfreich sein.
und die Daten aus dem Client müssen für den MD741 „übersetzt“ und dort eingetragen werden.

Hat mein Gedankengang so eine Erfolgs Chance ?


----------



## Hesse (23 September 2021)

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte ....


----------



## Hesse (25 September 2021)

Zu früh gefreut ….

Der VPN Tunnel steht und wird auf beiden Seite als Aufgebaut / Grün angezeigt.
Ich bekomm aber keine Daten durch, weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung.

Grundsätzliches Problem was mir auffällt :

Wenn im MD741 der DHCP Server aktiv ist (Bereich 192.168.1.100 bis 199)
Dann bekommt der Pc der per Lan Kabel am MD741 angeschlossen ist keine IP zugewiesen obwohl
für die Netzwerkkarte IP automatisch beziehen aktiv ist .

Wo muss ich suchen … Tipp ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 September 2021)

Hast du verschiedene Subnetze in dem Netz hinter dem MD741 und der Fritzbox?
Dann muss auch bei den Geräten hinter dem MD741 die IP-Adresse des Gerätes als Gateway eingetragen sein. Hinter der Fritzbox sollte das vermutlich schon der Fall sein.
Wobei ich da nicht weiß ob man der Fritzbox noch explizit über einen Routingeintrag mitteilen muss, dass das entsprechende Subnetz über die VPN Verbindung zu routen ist. Ich habe vor etlichen Jahren mal mehrere MD741 an einen Cisco-Router anbinden müssen, da musste ich alles konfigurieren.


----------



## Hesse (26 September 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hast du verschiedene Subnetze in dem Netz hinter dem MD741 und der Fritzbox?


Nein,

Fritzbox : 
192.168.2.1      255.255.255.0      DHCP Server : Ein     Internet: per VDSL50     Kein weiteres Netz

MD741-1 : 
192.168.1.1     255.255.255.0

PC an dem MD741 : 
192.168.1.3      255.255.255.0 Gatway 192.168.1.1 (automatisch funktioniert nicht)

An der Fritzbox Einstellung kann es eigentlich nicht liegen denn:
Wenn ich den gleichen VPN Zugang (gleiche Daten wie im MD741 eingetragen) mit einem Laptop zur Fritzbox nutze, funktioniert es so wie es soll. Laptop hat Zugriff auf das Netzt der Fritzbox und auch zum Internet.

VPN Verbindung wir in der Fritzbox angezeigt als:
VPN-Verbindung zu xxx.xxxxx@xxxxx.de [195.226.xxx.xxx] IKE SA: DH2/AES-256/SHA1 IPsec SA: ESP-AES-256/SHA1/LT-3600 wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.
Die VPN-Client (die Verbindung) ist auf 192.168.2.190 gelistet

Mich irritiert: Das die Geräte am MD741 keine Ip zugewiesen bekommen, obwohl der DHCP Server eingeschaltet ist. 
Das müsste doch auch schon ohne VPN Verbindung funktionieren macht es aber nicht ….


----------

